# Fish in carrot sauce.



## CharlieD (Oct 7, 2010)

I was going to add this to my Ukranian recipe thread, but forum would not let me, so here it is.
Fish in carrot sauce.

You’ll need a filet of any fish you like, about 2 lb.
Pilled and grated carrots, depending on how much you like carrots you can go anywhere from 1 to a 2 lb.
1 medium or large onion.
1 cup tomato sauce or ketchup (that is for 2 lbs of carrots), I’d use less first time, you can always add more latter.
Ground all spice about a half of a teaspoon.
Bay leaves 3-4.
Seasoning:
I like salt, paprika, cayenne pepper and lemon pepper, all to your taste.
Flour.
Oil for frying fish.

Directions:
 Cut the fish filet into bite size. About 1 X 1 inch. Season, I always recommend people to use seasoning they like instead of what I like. Dredge in flour, shake the excesses off. Fry in a pan, at about medium high, so the fish is cook inside and little bit crispy on the outside. Fry all fish, set aside. In the same pan (unless you do not like excess flour) sauté some diced or sliced onions, just till light golden brown. Poor it over cooked fish. 
In a separate pot (pot should be big enough to hold all the ingredients at the end) add just a little bit of water and maybe a table spoon of oil and cook carrots. Stir often. Season lightly. Cook carrots till they are done. I like it when they are still somewhat crunchy; my mother on the other hand likes it when they are totally soft. I say go with what you like. Add bay leaves and all spice, again you should adjust amount to your liking. Add tomatoes sauce stir well, now add the fish with onions, stir and cook for few minutes, just long enough that all the sauce will mix well and penetrate the fish. 
Note, all amounts are approximate. Adjust to your liking.

Serve warm or cold. I prefer room temperature, especially on the second day.


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 8, 2010)

That sounds good; thanks for posting !


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 11, 2010)

It is really easy when you actually make it. Goes really well with popular nowadays tilapia or flounder, both readily available in Sam's club.


----------



## moltogordo (Nov 8, 2010)

I gave it a go on a few Rocky Mountain Whitefish I caught today. Very good! It is also very good on pan fried potatoes!

If you don't mind, I'll keep this one!  As an inveterate experimenter, I'm going to try it with parsnips, next time!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it and even more so I appreciate the feedback (or is it fidback?)


----------

